# Interpretacion de un diagrama de escalera



## ThaConectted (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola que tal necesito ayuda como puedo interpretar este diagrama adjunto
Ya lo hize pero quiero comparar resultados y ver si me pueden decir
que pasa cuando energizo mas de 1 linea 
¿corto circuito?
¿que pasa?
¿se descompone el rele del circuito?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2008)

eso es de lo más facil en lógica cableada.

no se que quieres q t diga pero:

1) ejercicio: cualquier pulsador q cierres BP1, BP2, BP3 o todos juntos, activaran el rele, este se cierra y enciende LR.

2) ejercicio: al pulsar PB1, PB2 es normal cerrado por ende el rele se conecta. al conectarse conecta tambien R1 q es la retensión de enrgia del rele, para q este se mantenga funcionando aun si dejas de oprimir PB1.
al hacr esto tamibien se cierran los otros R1 q encienden LR y apagan LA.
al oprimir PB2 de normal cerrado a abierto, todo vuelve a su estado original.

3) ejrcicio, no se entiende bien q es esa especie de capacitor ceramico llamado L0: 0/0. pero si suponemos q son los contactos del sistema circular L0, al pulsar BP1 se cierra el circuito, puentea los 2 bornes de ese sistema L0 y la corriente pasa directa desde 1 a 2.

saludos.


----------



## ThaConectted (Sep 30, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta bastante facil no?
jaja pero que le hago nno sabia 

pues mira mi duda es basicamente esto esque yo soy nuevo en esto y mira
dejame entender en el ejercicio uno: que el rele que va al final se pone en la segunda linea?porque es la continuación de la primera?
o son procesos diferentes?
en ese caso podrias decirme como puedo representar un proceso distinto es decir no secuencial al de la primera linea?poniendo acaso otro elemento y ya?
gracias


----------

